# Home Haunt News Announcement



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We have acquired Home Haunters News and Reviews! Home Haunt News and Reviews 

We have been fans of Home Haunters News since day one. The time and talent that John Kolosek (aka scareshack) has put into HHN is apparent from the tremendous success of Home Haunters News. Melissa made things even better! Melissa will continue to work with us.

Our goal is to keep the original vision and build on it the best that we can.
We will continue to work close with your favorite merchants and bring you the content that you want to see.

Feel free to contact me anytime. I would love to here from you.

Larry McKenzie
Home Haunters News
Home Haunt News and Reviews


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like to take a minute to say the following:

When I started Home Haunters News and Reviews, it was done with a pure passion for Haunting. That Passion I still do have. 
The magazine grew in leeps and bounds in my opinion in a very short time and I just dont have the time to dedicate to it that it deserves. 

I want to take a sec. here to thank everyone for getting it to what it has become.

-Readers- you guys and the request to read it has been overwhelming…Thank You!

-Next a few special Thanks to a few vendors that supported my idea from day one, on getting this idea of mine up and running whilie supporting the cause…not in any order….
Dean from Monster Guts, Rob over at BodyBag Entertainment, Jonathan from Rottingflesh Radio, Jeff at Frighteners Entertsinment and Ken from Boo Crew productions and Armondo from RedCrow Deign many many more of you guys.

-Next I want to thank Melissa Brown for her hard work with dealing with me…yes im hard to work with as I demand the best, and she has helped with her own skills.
True pleasure to work with.

-Bottom line……..Im very pleased for this transition to have Larry take over my visions and where this magazine is going and *What it Does for Home Haunters*!

----Thanks to everyone, more so the readers, but personal and family issues I need to focus on right now, as well as having Time for other things in my life.
Now I have time to doing what I love....making halloween stuff.

Congrats to Larry and keep this alive man.
‘
-love ya all


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Congradulation Larry on your acquistion of the HomeHauntNews! 
Scareshack, sorry you are stepping down ( but not away I hope). Family and personal issues are important and should come first. You are wise, in that decision, if your attention was going to be divided. You did a great job and have established HomeHauntNews with lots and lots of fans and followers. Mellissa, we won't count you out on this either. You have done a great job too ! Larry should give you a raise. LOL ! 
Good luck to all.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Cylonfrogqueen said it all! i was happy to read it everytime and i will still be happy to keep reading it 
Thanks Scareshack you did a fantastic job
congrat Larry i am sure you will do a fantastic job too


----------

